# Aruba - Flying Fishbone



## mfratkin (Jul 13, 2009)

Going tonight for our first time - any recommendations.  Thanks.


----------



## tombo (Jul 13, 2009)

mfratkin said:


> Going tonight for our first time - any recommendations.  Thanks.



We had the chef's special which was 3 courses and the food was very good, but i don't think it was worth the $50 per person price tag. If I go back I will order a regular selecton off of the menu. The food was good, the prices were a little high, but the atmosphere was great.

While in Savanetta go a couple of doors up and check out the old Man and the Sea. It is reputed to be better than Flying Fishbone by many. I had reservations there for my last night but didn't feel like spending so much of my last evening driving there and back. Next time it will be my number one meal priority. I did walk around the restaurand and looked at the menu and loved both. 

Enjoy.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 14, 2009)

Let us know how you liked it - we have a friend who wants us to go with but having hard time dragging DH.  Old Man and the Sea has gotten some bad press lately - hope they took it to heart!


----------



## tombo (Jul 14, 2009)

I liked my meal at Chalet Suisse as well as my meal at Flying Fishbones with regards to the food. The view and ambiance weren't nearly as nice at Chalet, but the bill was about half the price. If you are going just for the food, go early bird (5:30 to 6:30) to Chalet Suisse. If you are going for the view and ambiance, do Flying Fishbones.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jul 14, 2009)

For "view & ambience", the best is Simply Fish on the beach @ Marriott! Tables are set on the beach....kick off your sandals & wiggle your toes in the sand while you sip your wine & listen to the surf roll in. Some prefer to have a sunset reservation. We usually saunter over later & one night we were treated to a gorgeous moon over the ocean! When we were @ Ocean Club in February, we had dinner @ Simply Fish 3 times! The first night was the best.....pan fried grouper. The other 2 the food was ok but not great. But for "view & ambience" we keep going back!

Smooth Air


----------



## tombo (Jul 14, 2009)

smoothair said:


> For "view & ambience", the best is Simply Fish on the beach @ Marriott! Tables are set on the beach....kick off your sandals & wiggle your toes in the sand while you sip your wine & listen to the surf roll in. Some prefer to have a sunset reservation. We usually saunter over later & one night we were treated to a gorgeous moon over the ocean! When we were @ Ocean Club in February, we had dinner @ Simply Fish 3 times! The first night was the best.....pan fried grouper. The other 2 the food was ok but not great. But for "view & ambience" we keep going back!
> 
> Smooth Air



The same view and ambience as Simply Fish is also available at Sunset Beach Bistro. The 3 course meal is I think $35. Reserve one of the 6 oceanfront tables (they have other tables on the beach on wooden platforms) to dine with your toes in the sand and nothing in front of you but the ocean and the setting sun. The sunset there (as it is everywhere on the high rise section) is unbeatable.

I requested as close to the water as possible at Flying Fishbones and the table, chairs, and our feet were in the water the whole meal. Waves splashed around our calves when boats went by. They supply a wrought iron rack to hang your shoes on by your table so they remain dry. That was an ocean front meal unlike any I have experienced anywhere else in my life.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jul 14, 2009)

Where is Sunset Beach Bistro?
Is FF on the same beach as Simply Fish?

Smooth Air


----------



## tombo (Jul 14, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Where is Sunset Beach Bistro?
> Is FF on the same beach as Simply Fish?
> 
> Smooth Air



Sunset Beach Bistro is at the Divi Aruba Phoenix. Simply Fish and Sunset Beach Bistro are both on Palm Beach in the high rise sections.
http://www.sunsetbeachbistro.com/

It is $35 for your choice of appetizer, main course, and dessert for supper at the Sunset Bistro.
http://www.sunsetbeachbistro.com/pdf/Dinner Menu.pdf

Flying Fishbones and The Old Man and the Sea are at the other end of the Island near Baby beach in a little town called Savanetta. The sunset view is much better on Palm beach since the sun sets directly over the ocean in front of you rather than to your right as it does in Savanetta.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...ld_Man_The_Sea_Restaurant-Savaneta_Aruba.html

http://www.flyingfishbone.com/

All of the above web sites have pictures. All of the above have fantastic atmosphere and ambiance as does Simply Fish.  My favorite food was at Flying Fishbones, but for the money and sunset, the sunset beach bistro was a great meal too. 

I saw Simply Fish and The Old man and the Sea but did not get a chance to eat at those this trip. Unfortunatelly there are only so many places we could eat in a week. Besides the above we also ate at Pure Beach (Divi Phoenix where we stayed), Texas de Brazil,Chalet Suisse, The Ruins Sunday Brunch at the Hyatt, and McDonalds.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 14, 2009)

smoothair said:


> For "view & ambience", the best is Simply Fish on the beach @ Marriott! Tables are set on the beach....kick off your sandals & wiggle your toes in the sand while you sip your wine & listen to the surf roll in. Some prefer to have a sunset reservation. We usually saunter over later & one night we were treated to a gorgeous moon over the ocean! When we were @ Ocean Club in February, we had dinner @ Simply Fish 3 times! The first night was the best.....pan fried grouper. The other 2 the food was ok but not great. But for "view & ambience" we keep going back!
> 
> Smooth Air



I also second Simply Fish. The food was alittle better than average but the ambience was really special.


----------

